# Egg Crammed And Dead=(



## Jimmy L (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi!
I have 10 adult RBs and just now I found one dead. They were fine this morning. So out of curiosity I naturally disected it! She was bearing a ton of egg in her. Im keeping her jaw as a memory

Now then...why did she die?
What should I do with the rest to avoid it happening again?
Any other tips would be sweet!

Ty! // With regards, Jimmy Swede


----------



## Trevorjm (Nov 7, 2011)

How are your params? Often if there's high ammonia or Nitrate, fish start dieing. Is your tank cycled?


----------

